# Monitor Went Off By Itself



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Last night, my monitor went off by itself and would not turn back on untill I rebooted the computer. But works fine now. What may have caused that to happen? I use Windows XP with Google Chrome.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

What comes to mind is a loose connection. Check the cables. 

Otherwise, it might be some sort of glitch that occurs with computers as they age. I sound like a doctor now, don't I?  Unless it happens again, I would not worry about it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Check your power settings, they may have been changed (Control Panel - View by small icons then Power settings)


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

A monitor can be dark without "going off." A screensaver does that. Check your display settings for something like that. The point is that rebooting the COMPUTER rather than the monitor means the issue is there or within the graphics card.


----------

